# Lands End to John O'Groats trike tour 2009 :-)



## CopperBrompton (4 Jan 2009)

Two TRICE owners, myself and someone from the CTC forum, are going to do a Lands End to John O'Groats ride this year, leaving on 16th May and taking three weeks to do it.

For those who don't know about LEJOG, it's the longest possible point-to-point journey on the British mainland, and will be somewhere around 1000 miles. By taking three weeks to do it, it gives us a manageable average of 50 miles a day.

We'll have a motorhome as a support vehicle. That will go ahead each day carrying our camping gear so that we can ride light but still have the flexibility of camping.

If anyone is interested in joining us, let me know! (Although I'm calling it a trike tour, I'm not wheelist, so if any two-wheelers want to join in, feel free.)

Ben


----------



## CopperBrompton (5 Jan 2009)

That's just your future - how can that compare to a good ride? :-)


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Jan 2009)

Route (minus one day, at present) now online:
http://www.benlovejoy.com/wheels/cycle/tripreports/planning/

So, 19 days' cycling, 2 rest days, for a 3-week trip.


----------



## CopperBrompton (13 Jan 2009)

No we sodding well don't!


----------



## CopperBrompton (13 Jan 2009)

I spent many years of my childhood living in the Pennines. I think it stopped raining a couple of times. 17th March 1974 and 20th July 1977, from memory.

We won't be making any major changes to the route at this stage.

Ben


----------



## Riding in Circles (13 Jan 2009)

I must do a LEJOG sometime, but I could not take three weeks out, maybe a week.


----------



## CopperBrompton (13 Jan 2009)

I can't imagine you'd see much of the country in a week, though, beyond a lot of dual-carriageways and bypasses.


----------

